# Magpies



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to have many different birds in my garden thrushes,wren,goldfinches ect then a pair of magpies moved in we now have about 12 magpies and not a sign of any other birds I put food on the bird table even meal worms but nothing only these blooming magpies any ideas of how I can discourage them?


----------



## Columbo (Nov 20, 2009)

I am having the same problem, but have found a Audi wheel trim to work very well, They are a bit posher round here.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for ideas really fed up with them earlier in the year they killed all the babies as they came out of my nest boxes.Sorry to be thick but what do Ido with the wheeletrim hang it up in the garden?never thought I would hate any animal but Magpies are so cruel:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I used to have many different birds in my garden thrushes,wren,goldfinches ect then a pair of magpies moved in we now have about 12 magpies and not a sign of any other birds I put food on the bird table even meal worms but nothing only these blooming magpies any ideas of how I can discourage them?


shoot them they are vermin.or can shoot to miss they will soon go when they no you are shooting at them


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Gretoltud said:


> Not sure if magpies are on any endangered list or if they are protected but my old neighbour who was an old farm worker used to catch a magpie and then nail its wing to a piece of wood. Its squawking used to keep other magpies away.


Endangered or not, that is just barbaric.  What a cruel, disgusting thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Endangered or not, that is just barbaric.  What a cruel, disgusting thing to do.


eating baby birds alive is barbaric they are evil killers bang bang gone


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Gretoltud said:


> I agree, but not half as cruel as some of the things he did when he was in the SS.


Sounds a lovely bloke. :shocked:



borderer said:


> eating baby birds alive is barbaric they are evil killers bang bang gone


"Bang, bang gone" is a lot more humane that nailing one to a plank of wood.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Gretoltud said:


> I agree, but not half as cruel as some of the things he did when he was in the SS.


heil hitler:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/html/sections/articles/various/larsen-trap.html

This is the best method if you can get hold of a captive bird and are willing to dispatch the ones you catch

Cull magpies to protect dawn chorus, say campaigners - Telegraph


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Magpies are members of the crow family and as such are very intelligent. They will eat anything. Even if you did manage to scare them away from your table, then they will be very aware of the nests of the birds you do attract and will be waiting for an opportunity to raid them.

I am afraid you either cull them or you put up with them.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 7 of them come to my garden .. they very bold bu**ers not scard of the dogs now thye steal the dog meal even when dogs are lying next to it sleeping...

I love animals but they doing my nut in..:frown2: ripping flet of huts and stuff..


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

A little while ago .. we had magpies breeding in our garden untill my cats came and hunted all the babies accept one which survied for 2 days. After that the magpies have never came back. Mabye if you found which tree they were living in you could scare them ? Ive heard that if a human enters a bird nest or home they Never come back again. Good luck


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advise I could"nt nail one to a plank that sounds awful,but I must admit I have got to the point where I could shot them,the screaming from other birds in the nesting season turns my stomach but as I dont think my neighbours would be to pleased at me blasting away in the garden,have today taken all the nest boxes down,just as I had finished they got a dove that was in one of the trees hateful sods:frown2:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a few round here, although I think they've gone - they aren't very nice things, but I think they're lovely to look at 

I took a picture of one, in the summer and I thought it was good  (Not being big headed)


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i used to quite like them but one morning i saw a group of them "playing" with something on the neighbours roof across the way, they were repeatedly flicking something up in the air, after about five minutes i realised it was a little featherless chick :crying:


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Magpies are members of the crow family and as such are very intelligent. They will eat anything. Even if you did manage to scare them away from your table, then they will be very aware of the nests of the birds you do attract and will be waiting for an opportunity to raid them.
> 
> I am afraid you either cull them or you put up with them.


They even eat dog and cat poo...yummy.

I love magpies, i encourage them in our garden as we get unindated with wood pigeons, they natural hate each other i think?

Yes its sad that they attack and kill baby birds and yes it does look barbaric!

But its all part of Natural selection i'm affraid:crying:


----------

